# Sitka gear sizing



## 01foreman400 (Feb 29, 2004)

What are you looking at buying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything runs pretty much true to size. It is built to layer.. follow the chart and you will be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

jeffrichards said:


> Everything runs pretty much true to size. It is built to layer.. follow the chart and you will be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't quite say this as Sitka has an athletic cut, forcing me to size up usually on the tops. I'm a big guy at 6'4" 255 lbs. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## casey11sxu (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree. I always size up with Sitka. In my opinion, nearly every piece I own is a tad small. I'm 6'1 215 and get XL. I REALLY wish they did tall sizing in jackets. I own the stratus, fanatic, fanatic lite and they could be longer for sure.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I own pretty much everything they make and I would say they are true to size 90% of the time


----------



## bucksbottom (Jan 27, 2013)

I own a few systems and they run pretty tire to size. Like was stated above Sitka Gear is designed to be layered with its own system. So your base layers re going to be form fitting and even insulating layers will fit snug. The coats fit true to size for me. I always wear size large in pants but when I go to bibs I need to size up. The way they are fitted in bibs my thighs are to big. But like I said the pants fit fine. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Some pieces are cut to be layered under and others are more athletic cut. Their website indicates which piece is cut which way. Performance is more of the athletic cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjac (Dec 23, 2013)

01foreman400 said:


> What are you looking at buying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bibs


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Listen to the guys above... Sitka does run small !


----------



## mjac (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.
I have several good jackets and parkas already in the closet and thought I would treat myself to a good bib. I am in southest TN and expected low temps would be in the high teens to low twenty's. My current insulated camo Liberty bibs (I know, I know) are XL reg. They are large enough for sweat pants under them. I am 6"2" and too heavy at 265 lbs
I have my eye on the following: 
Cabelas Berber extreme in size XL. Size for me should be ok according to seller. We are similar size
Under Armor Insulator in size XXL. Seller says they run small.
Sitka, have not confirmed model at this writing.

Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## casey11sxu (Jul 2, 2014)

If u go with the fanatic, which I think is perfect for those temps, go XXL. Just my opinion


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Cabelas run a little large and have a baggier cut. Good bang for the buck however.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

XXL. My dads similiar in size and wears and xxl.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

In my opinion they run about a size small!


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

mjac said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I have several good jackets and parkas already in the closet and thought I would treat myself to a good bib. I am in southest TN and expected low temps would be in the high teens to low twenty's. My current insulated camo Liberty bibs (I know, I know) are XL reg. They are large enough for sweat pants under them. I am 6"2" and too heavy at 265 lbs
> I have my eye on the following:
> Cabelas Berber extreme in size XL. Size for me should be ok according to seller. We are similar size
> ...


Go XXL. I'm 6'3 240 and the Fanatics fit tight in the legs as they're meant to be tucked into rubber boots so I had to size up to XXL to get some room.


----------



## Grandpassage (Oct 13, 2017)

As many have said, I always buy one size up.


----------



## MidGAHunter (Apr 5, 2007)

jeffrichards said:


> Everything runs pretty much true to size. It is built to layer.. follow the chart and you will be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with this. I followed the chart and the fit is perfect.


----------



## Captjock (Oct 16, 2009)

Sitka clothing fits snug, which I like, because baggy clothing doesn’t work well for bowhunting. I normally wear XL, 6’2” 220, and I buy XL in Sitka. However, I will agree that some of their jackets are a little too short. As I understand it, they will be going to tall sizes in the future. For bibs I would probably go a size bigger because you most likely will be layering underneath.


----------



## Cool Manchu (Dec 2, 2017)

Agree with XXL. In my experience, Sitka fit skews athletic/fitted (not that there’s anything wrong with that).


----------



## Reedo (Jan 31, 2011)

It’s definitely a more athletic fit. I have the Stratus in Large and it’s a perfect fit, besides the jacket being a tad short. And the Fanatic jacket in Large I have fits snug and is short also. The fanatic bibs I have in Large fit great everywhere except in the thigh area. If I am wearing my Stratus pants and try and put the fanatic bibs over them it feels like I’m going to tear the zippers off.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have xl in stratus jacket, large in stratus pants, xxl in fanatic bibs, xxl in fanatic jacket, xl tall in incinerator bibs, and 2x in incinerator jacket.


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

The pants fit more like dress pant sizing than blue Jean if that makes sense. Jackets I buy a size larger than I normally wear


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I have found them to run true to size. And the "athletic fit" is a perfect description to me. For years i have bought XL jackest to fit me thur the shoulders only to have enough room thru the mid section for another person to join me. I hate the build cloths for fat people crap. The main reason i love Sitka. Xl jackets fit perfect and the large bottoms fit perfect. I wear a 34" waist and the large fit great while layering under them. I also wear an XL fanatic vest over the top of my XL stratus jacket and it is a perfect system. Not seen a reason to size up like some are claiming. But everyone is built different.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

They fit true to size for the most part. Some peices are off a bit, shacket and downpour pants come to mind.

If you look at the site and see “performance fit”. They are sized smaller to fit tighter. For those peices if you don’t like tight fitting clothing I would go up a size on them.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

They run a little small if you have any "belly" on you! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

